# Cambiar 3 pilas de boton por 2 AAA



## gerloxxx (Oct 24, 2013)

Hola a todos, tengo unos adornos con leds que cambian de color y otros tipos de led, funcionan con 3 pilas de botón AG3, según he leído son de 1.5 Volts (me imagino que en la practica dan menos) mi deseo es poder cambiar esas 3 pilas de botón por 2 AAA recargables para no estar batallando en conseguir esas pilitas, Hice pruebas con las dos pilas AAA y si encienden los led's, pero mi pregunta es saber si necesito alguna resistencia y de que valores para no quemar los leds o que consideraciones debo tener para realizar este cambio.

De antemano agradezco sus respuestas, saludos a todos


----------



## elekcg (Oct 24, 2013)

las pilas de boton AG3...son de 1.5V c/u y tus adornos led estan trabajando a 4.5voltios...es decir asi sale de fabrica........en otras palabras tus pilas de botones estan conectadas en serie........al poner 2 pilas AAA....le estas dando a tu lampara led 3V.....y si funciona asi...no tendras problemas......pues estan funcionando a menos voltios.....y te puede durar mas.......
saludo.


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 24, 2013)

las pilas ag3, dan 1.5volts, 3 pilas de esas son 4.5 vols, las pilas recargables aaa son, normalmente, de 1.2 volts 3 serian 3.6 volts...


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 24, 2013)

Hola.

Usa con dos pilas AAA.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## gerloxxx (Oct 25, 2013)

Gracias por sus respuestas, entiendo que las pilas de botón y las otras son equivalentes, no queman los leds al ser más grandes(en tamaño), vdd, no necesito resistencia de protección

saludos


----------



## Nuyel (Oct 25, 2013)

El tamaño solo está relacionada con la química que las componen y corriente que pueden suministrar, ambas son del mismo voltaje, mientras no sea mayor no necesitas modificar el circuito, y si es menor es mejor adaptarlo para que funcione igual pero si el brillo que tienen con dos pilas te alcanza entonces está bien.


----------



## DownBabylon (Jun 13, 2015)

Tengo un dispositivo que usa 3 pilas de 3v cada una(alimentacion 9v dc) como puedo emular las pilas con una fuente dc?


----------



## ecotronico (Jun 13, 2015)

hola DownBabylon:

existen los eliminadores de pilas que se conectan al enchufe de pared en la casa, mira un ejemplo:
http://www.azsurplus.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_14&products_id=7532

si quieres saber más, hay algunos temas en el foro, por favor usa el buscador.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/sustituir-pila-9v-corriente-electrica-17519/#post123801
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/eliminador-9v-entrega-14v-21197/#post169954


----------

